# teeter totter for goats



## tindi (May 3, 2017)

So my goats are fat and I want them to do something when they are penned so I'm making a teeter totter. I am picking up a fifty gallon plastic barrel tomorrow off buy and sell for $15. My plan is to attach a board to it. Any advice on board width and length and the best way to attach it?


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 3, 2017)

For the board wider is better i'm sure because they will try to ALL get on it at once. If i was making it i would use two 2x4s side to side with a brace in a few spots since 2x4's are ways cheaper then a 2x8...at least here it is.

For attaching...if you can get a board inside the barrel and through the board to the teeter totter bolted together with some washers on each end i would think that would work.

I can show you a 3d model if that would help.


----------



## tindi (May 3, 2017)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! Especially of the board inside the barrel that would make it much sturdier.  Do you think a 8ft length! They are mini goats and weigh around 60lbs each


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 3, 2017)

8ft might be long enough it depends on the diameter of your barrel. You want it to teeter in a safe fashion and for the other end of the board not to be 4ft off the ground. When you get your barrel just take a tape measure and try different lengths...whatever length gets you 2-3ft off the ground is probly ok.


----------



## babsbag (May 3, 2017)

I keep envisioning a goat on one end flying off when a goat gets on the other end.   When I used to do agility with my dogs I had to teach them to do the teeter SLOWLY as they would hit it at a full run and the end would just drop out from under them and they would be airborne dogs. They need to learn where the tipping point is.  The first time they did that at a trial the entire audience went "OHHH!!!!" when my dog with flying. It was a little embarrassing. 

I would love to see pictures of this when you get it done.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 4, 2017)

I know i had the same thought....thats why i said you dont want it to high...that and the chances of a goat kid falling off/being shoved off, 4ft is a tad high to make me feel fine with that esp if it is a mini breed or dwarf. I have seen teeter totters made out of all different stuff and goats do seem to enjoy them.


----------



## tindi (May 4, 2017)

Good points I'm rethinking the barrel it might be too high. I will look around and see what else I have today


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 4, 2017)

I think your barrel would be ok...




 

 

Something like this would work too.


 

You just need to find a good length between to heavy to teeter and to much povault(sp?) action lol. I have also seen pictures of people using half of a tire, or using one of those cable spools.


----------



## tindi (May 4, 2017)

I picked up my rain barrel this morning and it is the same as the white one in the picture. Thank you for posting that. I like the wide platform one, looks safer.

My goats are pygmy and nigerian and 5 years of age.


----------

